# Woot deal for Monday is iPad 1 64 gig AT&T 3G for $499 (sold out)



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally, I'd rather pay $130 more and get a 16 gig iPad 2 with 3g, but if you want 3g and a lot of storage on your iPad, this may be the deal for you. AT&T only, sorry Verizon lovers! Presumably this is Monday only, and I wouldn't be surprised if they sell out early. Whoops, had to add this in an edit, this is for a refurbished model. I'd definitely prefer to pay more for the 16 gig iPad 2 myself. Check out the warranty.

The day isn't quite done, but they are sold out already.


----------

